# need to remove microwave for fix on combo attached wall oven



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Make and model number??


----------



## rlascasas (Mar 25, 2020)

thanks... it's a whirpool 30" electric built-in comination microwave oven and thermal oven... MOD RM280PXBB3... the oven works fine, the microwave went up... i was hoping to remove the microwave to work on it without having to remove the entire combo unit.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rlascasas said:


> thanks... it's a whirpool 30" electric built-in comination microwave oven and thermal oven... MOD RM280PXBB3... the oven works fine, the microwave went up... i was hoping to remove the microwave to work on it without having to remove the entire combo unit.


 This a different repair and they don't show model but you may get some info from it.


----------



## rlascasas (Mar 25, 2020)

no that's not what i mean, was more looking for a way to remove the microwave out of the wall and off of the wiring harness that must be attached to the oven, without having to remove the entire combo unit.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rlascasas said:


> no that's not what i mean, was more looking for a way to remove the microwave out of the wall and off of the wiring harness that must be attached to the oven, without having to remove the entire combo unit.


I think removing the whole unit is a given.:sad:But I really don't know.


----------



## Ravi77 (10 mo ago)

rlascasas said:


> i have a broken microwave for which i need to replace a door switch, i need to remove the microwave from the wall to do this... the microwave has controls (that work for the oven only) that control the oven, so am assuming there is an attachment between the two... once i remove the trim from surrounding the microwave, how can i remove it from the attached oven making sure i don't break the oven control? most instructions i find pertain to a detached microwave, but this one is a built in microwave/oven wall combo.





rlascasas said:


> i have a broken microwave for which i need to replace a door switch, i need to remove the microwave from the wall to do this... the microwave has controls (that work for the oven only) that control the oven, so am assuming there is an attachment between the two... once i remove the trim from surrounding the microwave, how can i remove it from the attached oven making sure i don't break the oven control? most instructions i find pertain to a detached microwave, but this one is a built in microwave/oven wall combo.


Hi, I have similar issue with my Kitchenaid combo microwave and would like to replace microwave door switch. Appreciate any help on how to bring the microwave down and replace door switch.


----------

